# Kitten that spits??



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi....again!
My kitten is 6months old on thursday and due for the snip. What i wanted to ask was is it normal for them to spit? He only does this when he is running around like a loon and jumps onto something like the table, work surface or his scratch post. If i turn to him he'll spit, its like a pop noise then he runs off again.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think its more that he is getting a bit carried away with the playing.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, it's normal, don't worry. They get so engrossed in playing that a movement or something drops on the floor it makes them jump and a cats automatic reaction is to hiss or spit, lol.*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL they are funny when they do that! Its normal hun i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh good as long as he isn't posessed!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

No there is nothing to worry about LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrie968 said:


> Oh good as long as he isn't posessed!!


*hahahaha no i dont think he is posessed  just having a good time and getting a bit carried away with himself,  its normal behaviour *


----------

